# Martin Orbit Project - Giant Rocket Proposal from 1946



## jzichek (Feb 2, 2012)

New article reproducing a September 1946 progress report on the Martin Orbit Project is now up on RetroMechanix.com:







This huge rocket project appears to be a refinement of Martin's earlier High Altitude Test Vehicle (HATV) proposal, an ambitious single-stage-to-orbit satellite launch vehicle designed for the U.S. Navy immediately after WW II. The accompanying gallery features 24 images, including several high resolution drawings of the vehicle. 
-Jared


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 2, 2012)

jzichek (Jared) - Your posts on topics are spot on. But as you have been warned in the past, single posts with links back to your sight with no engagement with our forum continues to smack of spam. Therefore, based upon past warnings I must now ban you. Have a nice life.


----------

